# Dads Arrowheads



## Cottontail (Feb 17, 2010)

Just a few Arrowheads my dad found through out the years.


----------



## Fireaway (Feb 17, 2010)

Those are nice. Did they all come from NE Georgia?


----------



## Cottontail (Feb 17, 2010)

Most of them were found along the Yellow River in Dekalb County,.


----------



## Big Country (Feb 17, 2010)

very nice collection


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 17, 2010)

You have some nice ones there. A couple are real interestin` too.


----------



## Hut2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Cottontail (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks guys we really enjoy looking for them, Dads been hunting for arrowheads since he was in high school he has hundreds.


----------



## Nytrobud1 (Feb 18, 2010)

What type is the one that is in the first pic.Starting from the left on the bottom row,go over four then third one up.Is it a broken one that was resharpened into a knife  ?


----------



## steveng70 (Feb 18, 2010)

That's a good collection


----------



## Cottontail (Feb 18, 2010)

We always thought it was some sort of skinner but not 100% sure maybe we can get a few opinions here.


----------



## dpoole (Feb 19, 2010)

Awesome !!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 19, 2010)

Nytrobud1 said:


> What type is the one that is in the first pic.Starting from the left on the bottom row,go over four then third one up.Is it a broken one that was resharpened into a knife  ?



It looks like it was a Clay, at one time, then was broken, ans reshaped into a hide scraper. See how the sides are well rounded? That tells me it was for workin` hides.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 19, 2010)

Those tools are in great shape,there are some interesting ones.My favorites are the big three or four points over to the left and in the middle.No telling how much work all those points have done.Good finds!Must have been alot of looking time,how many miles dose someone travle to find these WORTH IT!


----------



## Cottontail (Mar 4, 2010)

Many,many miles walked, but they were all enjoyable.


----------



## Bow Only (Mar 5, 2010)

Buckmaster32 said:


> Many,many miles walked, but they were all enjoyable.



I agree, no better way of spending time with your child than looking for points.  I would guess my Dad and I walked in the thousands of miles range.


----------



## caveman168 (Mar 6, 2010)

It blows my mind to think about how much history is on that towel. Your dad sure has some great finds!


----------



## coonhunter77 (Jun 25, 2010)

when DCAce says a few thats right he"s got boxes & boxes of arrow heads, spear heads, pottery and god knows what else.


----------



## M Sharpe (Jun 25, 2010)

Looks like a nice collection. Many an hour walked. If you ever get around Roberta, GA, check out Joe Stokes' collection. He ownes  a museum outside of town.


----------



## blocky (Jun 28, 2010)

That is a beautiful collection. I have a few and know how exciting it is to find one. Makes you realize you are walking in the footsteps of ancient warriors. The stories those points could tell if they could talk!


----------



## Son (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for the look. Enjoyed it.


----------

